# New Product - Der Wunder Drying Towel - 2 Pack



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

*Better than a chamois!*

*Better than a cotton drying towel!*

*The Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel is safer, faster and out-performs all other drying towels!*

The Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel is a significant advancement in drying towel technology. Its new piqué (waffle weave) fabric has a more pronounced pattern, which creates larger absorption cups. It is the absorption cup that makes microfiber waffle weave fabric the very best toweling material for drying your car.

The Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel's fabric weight and blend offer the perfect combination of water holding capacity and spot-free drying, while the new microfiber silk edging makes the towel 100% scratch-free. The rounded corner design reduce the possibility of fraying for years of drying service.

The Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel is a generous 24" by 30", making it the perfect size for drying. Larger towels are too difficult to handle when saturated and smaller towels do not have enough drying capacity. Each package contains two towels, for a total of 1,440 square inches of drying power! That's enough drying capacity to dry the largest SUV, completely spot-free! Compare with other large blue drying towels at only 900 square inches.

Each towel comes with a 60 day unconditional guarantee. If you're not happy with your Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towels, return them for a complete refund.

Performance, safety and value, that's Sonus!

Made in Korea. 70/30 blend of Polyester/Polyamide.

*Package of two 24" by 30" towels.*

*Cost - £18.50 per pack of two*

*Click the Towel above to be taken to our site *

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Saw these today in the flesh

Oh my god how soft are they?

I think the new daddy of drying towels has arrived along with a 60 day unconditional gaurantee! (I dont think many products have that!!!!!)

:thumb:

I'll take three packs of two mate!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ive got one of those and id recomend them!


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

when I bought my PC I bought a couple of these to try, they are brilliant.


----------

